# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Delete account please

## darkhatter

DarkHatter please and thank you

----------


## darkhatter

you moved it but didn't delete it  :Confused:

----------


## KiwiNZ

For various reason staff have made a decision not to Delete accounts.

----------


## darkhatter

if I stop using my account will it be deactivated?

----------

